# Esquema electrico del Adaptador Epson EU-33



## esdm (Abr 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes , tengo el siguiente problema
Tengo un Epson  Film adapter EU-33 (para escanear negativos), lleva una Mini DIM (redonda) de 8 brochas. Esta ficha DIM (la imagen esta abajo y es exactamente asi mirada por la parte de las brochas) esta preparada para otro escaner y yo quisiera saber a que corresponde cada brocha para utilizarlo con otro escaner y ponerle la alimentacion de 24 voltios esterna.
Si hay alguien que pueda ayudarme, se lo agradecere y ademas puedo informarle de aquello que necesite.
He mirado al interior y he visto que solamente utiliza 5 brochas en el conector interior corresponde (1 Amarillo 2 Naranja 3 Rojo 4 Marron y 5 negro)
En esta pagina he encontrado algo, pero no comprendo si los contactos estan vistos por la parte de soldaduras o de las brochas.
Esta es la direccion por si algun electronico prof. me puede ayudar

http://pinoutsguide.com/Home/epson_eu33_film_pinout.shtml

Gracias por todo


----------



## esdm (Abr 17, 2012)

No hay nadie que pueda ayudarme?
El problema no debe ser dificil para un electronico !!!!!
Puedo hacer fotos si lo necesitais o bien dar todo tipo de informacion que este a mi alcance
No hay algun tecnico de Epson por ahi?
Mira que tengo mala suerte 

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Yo no soy electrónico , soy humano nomás ! 

Respecto a la gráfica que conseguiste , del lado de atrás debe tener *seguramente* alguna numeración de patas , así que a conseguirse una buena lupa 

Saludos !


----------



## esdm (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola "Dosmetros"
Gracias por tu respuesta, pero con lupa y sin ella no se ven numeros.
Es tan pequeño todo que no caben....
Se aceptan mas respuestas
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Seguramente te sea posible-factible , Googlear el datasheet de algunos de sus integrados para ver cual es su pata de alimentación y seguir los caminitos. O ver si tiene algún capacitor electrolítico grandecito para 35 Vdc , posiblemente ese sea de la alimentación.

Saludos !


----------



## J2C (Abr 18, 2012)

Esdm

Tanto en la imagen que adjuntaste a tu primer post, como en la imagen del link que posteaste se nota un pequeño acercamiento del pin central en la fila del medio hacia uno de los extremos y si obserbas la imagen del link veras que tiene los numeros que corresponde a cada pin.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## esdm (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola 
Gracias a vuestras indicaciones he logrado que funcione.
Yo tenia mis dudas sobre todo porque los +24 v. se conectan al cable negro y el rojo es negativo.
Por mi parte podeis dar por resuelto el problema.
Una vez mas gracias


----------

